# Battery Exploding Nightmares!!!



## Chukin'Vape (17/11/16)

I have these from time to time, had one the other night - and my partner said I was trying to kick something off the bed... hahaha. Is it just me or - is the struggle real>?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/16)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!!!!

internet broken !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/11/16)

Hahahaha... you are not alone. Dreamt that the batteries in my cricket started venting, managed to get them removed and thrown outside before they exploded in a movie style explosion. So now I know I can get them out in time before they really explode one day LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (17/11/16)

hahahaha, Looks like you guys got a fear of batteries.

I'm so glad I don't remember my dreams.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

Don't tend to remember my dreams, but definitely had one of these about a month ago. I was considering buying a mech and then had this nightmare, I figured it was the minuscule sane part of my brain that remains doing its best to remind me that I'm lazy and will not represent a mech mod well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

And if any of you have ever seen a battery vent your nightmares would be worse... I tried to screw an Atlantis Tank onto a mech once... scariest shit ever! Not kewl... not kewl at all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And if any of you have ever seen a battery vent your nightmares would be worse... I tried to screw an Atlantis Tank onto a mech once... scariest shit ever! Not kewl... not kewl at all!



Its like a new problem in my subconscious mind - that I have no control over. I can only do what is right, to try minimize the chances of this happening. 

I wonder if its the propaganda online affecting us?


----------

